# East Mids Augudt TTOC Meet - Thurs 9th @ 7:30pm



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'Lo all

Right, slight change this month as the cruise last time went down so well.

So, we're going to meet at McArthur Glen Retail Park for 7:30pm which is about 2 minutes off the M1 at junction 28, signposted from the motorway roundabout towards Mansfield.

We'll wait till 8pm to make sure everyone is present and we'll have a cruise along to a Chinese restaurant which is probably about 20 minutes away.

*So meeting here:*

http://www.eastmidlandsdesigneroutlet.com/

East Midlands Designer Outlet, Mansfield Road, South Normanton, Derbyshire. DE55 2JW.

*And cruising to:*

http://www.chinafong.co.uk/

China Fong, 669 Chesterfield Road North, Pleasley, Mansfield, Nottinghamshire. NG19 7SP

Just in case the retail park car park is closed that that time, there is still place on the road to park up just outside.


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

count me in


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

We will be there.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

I will be there but need to get away by @21:30


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Will try and make it this time 
Will be good to see every body

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Change of plan, My son is hoping to buy a TT at the end of the month and loves Chinese so he is coming with me but because of his work we will not get there till 7:45.


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Nick, would you be able to bring my showplates to this meet? 
Thanks, Marcos.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nyxx said:


> Change of plan, My son is hoping to buy a TT at the end of the month and loves Chinese so he is coming with me but because of his work we will not get there till 7:45.


Thats great, we'll know to wait at the start point for you then.



avyi said:


> Nick, would you be able to bring my showplates to this meet?
> Thanks, Marcos.


Actually, I'll get them ordered tomorrow :?  So might be able to, might be the weekend.


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Nem said:


> avyi said:
> 
> 
> > Nick, would you be able to bring my showplates to this meet?
> ...


That's fine, I only need them for Sunday @ AITP anyway.
See you on thursday.
-Marcos


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Excellent, I was hoping it would be this week as I go on holiday at the weekend so would not be able to make it next week. I will be there.


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll be there too, I think Andy will pop down too.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Gonna have to wimp out of this one too. 
On a plus side - its my birthday! According to the Board Index I'm 102!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":1cm0gp7b]Gonna have to wimp out of this one too.
> On a plus side - its my birthday! According to the Board Index I'm 102!


Have a great Birthday mate you only look around 60'ish to me to 8) :lol: , shame your not making it as my son is after a black TT and it would have been great for him to have seen yours. 
Your on Holiday? well I hope it's some where hot and sunny.

You better make the next one or we might have to send the boys round.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Cheers Dave! I was thinking mid-50's!!
Hope you all enjoy the Chinese! I blummin' love a good Chinese too - just been for an Italian though!

It is a shame I can't meet your lad - however I don't mind popping over sometime if it helps him out. I'm in Bramcote over the weekend if it helps.

Have a good time all.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday mate

Hope you had a good one

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":rz802irq]Cheers Dave! I was thinking mid-50's!!
> Hope you all enjoy the Chinese! I blummin' love a good Chinese too - just been for an Italian though!
> 
> It is a shame I can't meet your lad - however I don't mind popping over sometime if it helps him out. I'm in Bramcote over the weekend if it helps.
> ...


Hope you had a great day mate, Luke's working all weekend so no can do, but much appreciate the offer all the same, you did miss a great night we had a blast down some wicked roads, around 9 TT's, the food was spot on and the staff thought we must be a football team with "all them lovely cars" even came out side to see us off. Football team!, not many of us look like the players, must of thought we where the coaching staff lol with about 3 players.

Great Night, cya all at the next one. 
BTW avyi post some photo's of your TT it looks great with the black wheels and lowered and dont sell it :wink:


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Nyxx said:


> BTW avyi post some photo's of your TT it looks great with the black wheels and lowered and dont sell it :wink:


Thanks mate, I've some pics spread around but I'll post them here:


































Cheers, 
-Marcos


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

It was really good to see every body also meet some new face's at the meeting also the drive we had to down them lanes was fun ( nice one nick)

Hope to see every body Sunday.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Have a look at your PM's Phil :wink:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi dave

Your a star mate 
Thanks it looks really good. 

Just got to work out how to put onto my profile

Again mate big thanks

Phil


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Good night last night  and yes Nick a good little spirited drive cheers mate 8)


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Your welcome Phil, you just need to delete you old text out now and just leave the image.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers dave

Worked it out' all done mate also did your son enjoy the night and did he like all the tt's

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Hi Phil,
No you still need to delete your text before/above you new sig.

Luke enjoyed it and the fun drive. 
We went to look at this TT last night, I've never seen a TT with this amount of extras on it, I priced it up last night and it came to £6,700 worth of stuff.http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../keywords/tt/postcode/ng96gb/page/3?logcode=p
But he is just not sure about the red and I did not like them telling me it did not need a cambelt and I know damm well it's up for change.
Also I think this for the price is bang on, but he is just a bit unsure about parting with all his saving, he wants no loads.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...stcode/ng96gb/radius/60/keywords/tt?logcode=p


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi dave, 
glad he enjoyed the night.
Also just remove the info I left on lol
As for the two tt's you guy have looked at, the first one is very nice also like the seats 
It has a lot of bit on it to.
For the second one thats nice to , only thing with this one would he end up changing the wheels

Apart for that they look very nice cars mate .

Phil


----------

